# 1.24 exchange rate today



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Picked up euro's at Ice Waterloo today €500 for £403.23p

I was thinking of also loading Caxton with the rest, or just use Santander credit card, decisions decisions :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Was getting 1.25 on Santander Zero last month. Depends whether you want access to Euro cash

Caxton 1.22 at mo


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I was getting 1.24 for purchases on my Nationwide card 2 weeks ago.

And 1.24 for cash withdrawals on my N&P card - up from 1.22 2 days earlier.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Caxton tonight 1.295 loaded a bit more cash, thanks guys will use Santander Zero for diesel and tolls as I know Caxton fx is no good for these. Just need to decide whether to pack sandles or wellies :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

Euro hovering at 1.2643 commercial rate, so expect similar on fee free cards etc

Caxton at 1.233.

Russell


----------

